

BookBook -  a stealthy cover for MacBook - helwr
http://twelvesouth.com/products/bookbook/

======
supermetroid
"A novel way to cover MacBook" may just be the best (worst?) play on words
ever.

------
Groxx
Very much exciting the "WANT" circuit in my brain. The price prevents it from
firing, but I love the idea of opening up a book in class to take notes /
compile code.

Only thing I'm questionable on: the * ziiiiip * sound when you open it. Very
un-book-like. But better than velcro.

~~~
limmeau
There are some paper notebooks which close using a magnet embedded in the
cover. Not very harddisk-friendly, though.

~~~
docmach
I doubt a magnet that small would cause any problems. I'm not sure about the
new MacBooks Pros, but the old ones had an embedded magnet that I think was
used to detect the screen closing.

~~~
Groxx
As far as I'm aware, _all_ Mac laptops now use magnets to keep the screen
closed. Quite strong ones, really, they easily keep it from being accidentally
opening.

That said, at least some of them have put the HDD in the back now, instead of
near the front (don't know if it's all). It could be that the magnetic closing
was part of the decision to move them.

------
jff
But... if the glowing logo is covered, how can you warn the entire coffee shop
that CREATIVE THINGS are most likely happening on your screen?

Admittedly, typing on what appears to be a sideways book is a good way to draw
more attention to yourself, so it may be an effective strategy.

------
kalid
Clever idea. I can't tell whether this is line is meant to be a joke or not:

"And third, the stylish case protects you from being like everyone else
because BookBook is totally original, just like you."

:-)

~~~
vkdelta
Original BUT extremely expensive.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
Maybe they're assuming that if you dropped 2x as much on a notebook because it
had an Apple logo on the back, $80 isn't going to really faze you.

Disclaimer: I use only Macs.

------
yason
If you intend to use your 'book without taking it out of the, well, book
cooling might be a problem.

~~~
Psyonic
I don't believe MBP's vent or cool from the bottom, so I think it'd be fine.

------
jonah
Very elegant, but non-functional case who's zipper/head will scrape up the
corners of the precious mac inside. :(

property of... used to make the best sleeve I've seen, but sadly no longer.

